# Nissan Considering Turbochargers For Future Models



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

Nissan is looking to turbochargers as a method to deliver high-output performance with low fuel-consumption in its future lineup of vehicles. Tetsuya Takahash, a top engineer at Nissan, made the exciting comments to the folks at MotorTrend.

While Nissan currently uses turbochargers in high performance vehicles like the GT-R, this new line of turbo cars would use turbochargers as a replacement for larger displacement engines. Most likely the first turbocharger powerplants would come to replace the 2.0-liter and smaller engines found in models like the Sentra and Versa.

Currently GM and Ford are looking to bring turbocharged four-cylinder engines (some as small as 1.4-liters) to market in an effort to meet increasingly stringent CAFE regulations.

But Takahash isn't just talking about the fuel misers, as there is a strong possibility that Nissan would look to turbochargers combined with a smaller V6 engine to replace aging (although impressive) engines like the VQ35 and VQ37, which power models like the 350Z/370Z and G35/G37. Takahash is quite familiar with high-performance turbocharged engines, having been a part of the team that developed the amazing SR20DET that powered the Nissan 240SX (Silvia) in Japan.

Will the next-generation Z be twin-turbocharged?

More: *Report: Nissan Considering Turbochargers For Future Models* on AutoGuide.com


----------

